# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  παιδια την εκανα τη βλακεια.....

## afrula

Που ειστε?Ο αδερφος μου μου δωσε το κομπιουτερ και χαρηκα λιγο.Μου λειψατε.Τι σας ειπε?Και ηταν μεσα στον ιδρωτα και κατακοκκινος?

----------


## afrula

παιδια??????????

----------


## afrula

δεν αντεχα αλλο.ηθελα να βρω γαληνη αλλα ουτε τωρα βρηκα.Μου χει κολλησει το μπεζ μπεζ μπεζ.:(:(:(Θα κοιταξω λιγο τι εγραψε ο αδερφος μου και θα ερθω.γραφω με το αριστερο χερι αν και ποναω αλλα σας αγαπαω μονο εσας θελω.Που ειναι η weird και η γιωτα μου???????:(

----------


## afrula

γιωτα??????

----------


## afrula

Γιατι τον κανατε ετσι?Ειναι αρρωστος.Δε ξερω.Μαρεσει που σας ηθελα..Τουλαχιστον προσωπα ηταν που δε συμπαθω.

----------


## afrula

παιδια γραφω με το αριστερο χερι μες τις γαζες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Γιατι δεν απαντατε?????????:(:(:(

----------


## Winston_man

Καλως ηρθες πισω. :) Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## afrula

ειδα μερικα.Θα διαβασω .Δε πειραζει μην ασχολειστε μαζι μου καλακανετε.:(:(:(καληνυχτα.δε ν το περιμενα αυτο .Ευχαριστω.Καλα εκανα κανενας δε με θελει ολοι μεχουν για τρελλη................................

----------


## afrula

σευχαριστω πολυ.Τι εγινε?Σας εβρισε ο αδερφος μου συγγνωμη αν και καλα κανει.Πρεπει να κοιταει μονο τον ευατο του εχει ψυχωσικη συνδρομη και τωρα και νοσοφοβια.ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΠΙΟΥΤΕΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!:(

----------


## giota

Εύχομαι να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Winston_man

Ναι εριξε καποια βρισιδια... Γιατι το εκανες? Τι σκεφτοσουν?

----------


## afrula

γιωτα σε ζηταγα!!!!!!!η weird ειναι μεσα?Τελικα μπεζ ειμαστε ολοι η τα μεικαπ ειναι?Βοηθηστε με .........

----------


## arktos

αφρούλα, τώρα μόνη σου είσαι στο νοσοκομείο?

----------


## giota

Σε ποιο νοσοκομείο είσαι;

----------


## afrula

για το μπεζ και τωρα εχω πληγες χερια ποδια και τσουζουν.Δε μπορουσα αλλο...Εσκασα..Μου χουν το μηχανακι για τη πλυση και δε μπορω να καταπιω.Αηδια.Δε θελω να μιλω σε κανεναν ουτε να βλεπω μονο να μπαινω εδω.Οι ψυχιατροι ηρθαν με ειδαν και εφυγαν.ΑΜΑΝ ΤΙ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΕΠΕΙΔΕΡΜΙΔΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΕΖ?????????και τα μεικαπ μπεζ?Εσεις γιατι μου δειχνατε αφυσικα χρωματα??????????Θελω να πεθανω δεν αντεχω αλλο τι χρωμα εχουμε?:(:(:(:(:(

----------


## afrula

ναι εφυγαν ολοι.Δε πειραζει τους λυπαμαι.Ειναι στα 70 ο ενας με ζαχαρο και προς ανοια η αλλη δε καταλαβαινει γρια κακια και ο αδερφουλης μου μακρια απο μενα γιατι φοβαμαι μη φυγει αυτος τελικα απο τη ζωη.Απο Δευτερα μαλλον θα μπω στο Αιγινητειο.Για το μπεζ να χαλασω τη ζωη μου?????????Γιατι????????

----------


## arktos

η πλύση κρατάει μία ώρα τη στιγμή της εισαγωγής αφρούλα.για ποιο μηχανάκι μιλάς?και σε ρωτήσαμε 2 πράγματα.γιατί δεν απαντάς?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Αφρούλα καλά κανεις και ξεκολλάς από το μπεζ, ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό χρώμα επιδερμίδας, και το ονομάζει και διαφορετικά, και είναι τόσο ανούσια ερώτηση, βγάλε την από το μυαλό σου και συγκεντρώσου στο που βρίσκεσαι τώρα και στο πως έφτασες μέχρι εκεί.
Κοίτα να ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές των γιατρών μέχρι να βγείς από το νοσοκομείο, και μετά να βρείς ένα καλο κέντρο ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης όπου να έχεις κάποιον στη διάθεση σου 24 ώρες το 24ορο, και να επιμείνεις σε ο,τι θεραπεία σου δώσουν ώστε να ξεπεράσεις αυτή σου την κατάσταση, και μη σκεφτείς ξανά πως η λύση στο πρόβλημα σου έχει οποιαδήποτε σχέση με μια χούφτα χαπάκια και κοφτερές λεπίδες. Είσαι μια χαρά κοπέλα, και μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις τα πάντα.

Σου εύχομαι γρηγορη και επιτυχή ανάρρωση.

----------


## afrula

σευχαριστω πολυ .Μπεζ ειμαστε οι πιο πολυ ετσι το κρεμ η λεω βλακεια.ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΙΜΟ
!!!

----------


## afrula

δε με ενδιαφερει ολα ιδια ειναι.Γεννηματα νομιζω δε ρωταω και ειμαι και φυτο βλεπω αστερακια..

----------


## Παστελι

afrula σου βαλανε και ενα μαυρο υγρο και σου ξεπλενουν το στομαχι?πως εισαι τωρα?

----------


## mariap

afrula περαστικα και απο εμενα

----------


## keep_walking

Αν και δηλωσα καχυπτοτος περαστικα και απο μενα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα στο Γεννηματά είναι γιατρός ο θείος μου. Του μίλησα για σενα. Αύριο θα περάσω άπό κει. Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά...

----------


## afrula

μακαρι Θεοφανια μου.Το πρωι θα μου το βγαλουν το βασανιστηριο αλλα δεν αντεχα και τωρα παλι τα ιδια σκεφτομαι.Ηρθαν οι ψυχιατροι τους ρωτουσα αν ειμαστε μπεζ και ελεγε ο ενας στους αλλους ψυχωση και γελασε ενας αλλα ειμαι τοσο απαθης που δε με νοιαξε.Ναι ενα μαυρο σκατο ειναι και δε μπορω να κατΑπιω τωρα .Ξυπνησα δε μπορω να κοιμηθω.Αυριο ειπε η θεια μου θα μου το βγαλουν γιατι κλαιω συνεχεια εχω ενα σωληνα μεσα στο λαιμο μου απο απο προχθες?ΚΑΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΙ!δε θελω εκει περα θα ναι πολυ χαλια αλλα δε πειραζει.Αν μου φετγε το μπεζ ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## afrula

εγω θελω αιγινητειο αλλα οπως νιωθω οπου και να με πανε το ιδιο θα ναι.ολοι μπεζ δεν ειμαστε ?τα μεικ απ ειναι μπεζ ετσι δεν ειναι????????????πανικουλα διαφορες αποχρωσεις του μπεζ τι εννοεις?να ψαξω στο μακιγιαζ να δω ?Που ειναι η weird μου.ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ.αναλυστε το να τα βγαλω ολα να φυγω.Δε θελω να νοσηλευτω.Δε ξανακανω τιποτα κακο.Μου πηγε να..Λεω παει πας ΚΟΛΑΣΗ!!!!!!!!!να παρω χαπια για το μπεζ?δηλαδη θα παρω το κολοχαπι και θα μου φυγει.Θα με κανουν φυτο...........ποιο ειναι το μπεζ????????Εσεις τι ειστε?????:(

----------


## arktos

αφρούλα, στο αιγινήτειο δεν μπορείς να μπεις?

----------


## afrula

μπορω ανετα αλλα δευτερα ο γιατρος μου απο κει ειναι καθηγητης και εφυγε ο βλακας.Αυριο θα φυγω θελει να με παρει η θεια μου να παω σπιτι και Δευτερα να μπω στο ψυχιατρειο.Γιατι ομως ?Αρκτο εσυ τι χρωμα επιδερμιδα εχεις?θεοφανια?ολοι σας εξηγηστε μου τρελλαθηκα.:(

----------


## arktos

οι γιατροί τι είπανε&gt;προτείνουν κάτι τέτοιο?αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη η θεία σου?υπογράφει ότι όλα θα είναι καλά μέχρι να νοσηλευτείς?δεν θέλεις να σου πω πώς ήταν στα ψυχιατρεία που νοσηλεύτηκα?

----------


## arktos

θέλεις να σου πω τι κόμπακτ-πούδρα φοράω?για να καταλάβεις την απόχρωση?

----------


## afrula

και ψυχολογο για εμμονες που να παω????μονη μου ειμαι....το αξιζω αφου ειμαι τρελλη .Για τους φυσιολογικους το δερμα τους ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο εμενα δηλαδη τι?μπεζ ανοιχτο?οποιος με κανει να λυσω τη σκεψη θα μου εχει σωσει τη ζωη μου γιατι νιωθω πεθαμενη.Δε περιμενα να γινει τοσος ντορος συγγνωμη πραγματικα μεσα απο τη καρδια μου αλλα δεν καταλαβα τι εκανα.τοσες εμμονες εχω λυσει μπορει να ξαναρχονται αλλα ξερω ειναι τρελλες το μπεζ ομως δεν ειναι παραλογο γιαυτο κολλησα.αναλυστε το μου δειξτε μου τα χρωματα.Ο κρινο με μπερδεψε μου πε αλλο το μακιγιαζ και αλλο η γραφιστικη .εκει τρελλαθηκα.ειδα το εκρου κιτρινο!!!απο κει ξεκινησαν ολα.τι διαφορα εχει η γραφιστικη απο το μακιγιαζ?λογικα το μακιγιαζ εγω πιστευω οπως ολος ο κοσμος.Τι ναι αυτα που μου δειξε????????????????????????????

----------


## afrula

κοπελα εισαι .Σε παρακαλω βοηθα με να ξεκολλησω και να τα κανω περα ολα.Θα υπογραψει η θεια μου αλλα δε κανω τιποτα μονο θα κλαιω και θα στεναχωριεμαι.Μακαρι να χα καρκινο μακαρι να χα νεφρο.Χιλιες φορες

----------


## afrula

ναι παρα παρα πολυ και τι χρωμα εχεις φυσικο?Ολοι αυτο θελω να κανετε.Να ηρεμησω να κοιμηθω λιγο.

----------


## arktos

ένα παράδειγμα από τη φύση.το λουλούδι του ήλιου είναι κίτρινο.το τσόφλι του αυγού είναι μπεζ.εντάξει μέχρι εδώ?

----------


## afrula

ναι κουκλα μου .

----------


## afrula

σε ποια νοσηλευτηκες σε παρακαλω και πως ηταν?Ειχε ψυχολογους?

----------


## arktos

diorskin forever compact 040 και για το χειμώνα ένα τόνο πιο ανοιχτό.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> κοπελα εισαι .Σε παρακαλω βοηθα με να ξεκολλησω και να τα κανω περα ολα.Θα υπογραψει η θεια μου αλλα δε κανω τιποτα μονο θα κλαιω και θα στεναχωριεμαι.Μακαρι να χα καρκινο μακαρι να χα νεφρο.Χιλιες φορες



μην τα ξαναπεις αυτά για καρκίνο!

----------


## arktos

εγώ πάσχω από διπολική διαταραχή.μπήκα αρχικά στη γαλήνη (ιδιωτική κλινική) και έπειτα αιγινήτειο.είχε και ψυχολόγους φυσικά.

----------


## afrula

αρα θα χεις το γιατρο μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αρχιζει απο _(διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης)_  .......????????????

----------


## afrula

και επιδερμιδα τι χρωμα εχεις?Αυτο δε μπορω να καταλαβω

----------


## arktos

έχει πολλούς γιατρούς το αιγινήτειο.δεν νύσταξες καθόλου?

----------


## arktos

χρειάζεται να με δεις.πώς να το κανονίσουμε?

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα η _(διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης)_  ειναι δικια του νομιζω!!Σε _(διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης)_  ληγει.ΑΥτον φοβαμαι μηπως πρεπει να παω σε γιατρο αλλο?να ναι και ψυχοθεραπευτης αφου εμμονες εχω.Αυτος μονο φαρμακα δινει.Σε ποιον να παω εκλιπαρω τη βοηθεια σας !!!!!!!!

----------


## afrula

εσυ πες μου τι χρωμα εχεις να το διαβασω?Μπεζ ροζ,κοκκινο κιτρινο τι????????????

----------


## arktos

μπεζ.εσύ?

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ναι αλλα η γαληνη ειναι δικια του νομιζω!!Σε μανωλης ληγει.ΑΥτον φοβαμαι μηπως πρεπει να παω σε γιατρο αλλο?να ναι και ψυχοθεραπευτης αφου εμμονες εχω.Αυτος μονο φαρμακα δινει.Σε ποιον να παω εκλιπαρω τη βοηθεια σας !!!!!!!!



ο νίκος σου έχει προσφέρει την βοήθεια του.δεν θα την δεχτείς?

----------


## afrula

του στειλα εμαιλ δε μου απαντησε.Εναν ψυχιατρο ψυχοθεραπευτη χρειαζομαι να με νιωθει να καταλαβαινει πως και γεται η καρδια μου!!!ΓΙΑ ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΥΣ.ΝΙΚΟ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ αν καποιος εχει γινει καλα η ειναι καλυτερα θα θελα οχι στασιμος.Και φοβαμαι και τα χαπια .Πειτε μου τι παιρνετε γιαυτη την αρρωστεια.

----------


## afrula

μπεζ δηλαδη σταρενια ?Εγω ανοιχτοχρωμη αλλα τι να πω μπεζ ανοιχτο?

----------


## arktos

αφρούλα, θα πέσω για ύπνο γιατί νύσταξα.θα τα πούμε.ναι?

----------


## arktos

μπεζ ανοιχτό κι εγώ κι εσύ!

----------


## afrula

ενταξει .κι εγω.

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω μπεζ ανοικτο ειμαι και το μεικ απ μπεζ ανοικτο.αυτες που ειναι σκουρες μπεζ σκουρο δλδ φορανε μεικ απ μπεζ πιο σκουρο απο οτι εμεις.:)

----------


## stress

ΑΦΡΟΥΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ!

----------


## melene

καλως ηλθες αφρουλα και καλη αναρρωση!
1.Δεν εισαι τρελη!δεν εισαι!Δεν ξερω καποιον τρελο ο οποιος να ξερει οτι ειναι!!
το γεγονος οτι αναγνωριζεις το προβλημα ειναι πολυ θετικο,ζητας βοηθεια και ελπιζω να την βρεις!
2.Καταλαβαινεις οτι το μπεζ δεν ειναι το θεμα...ετυχε και εχεις κολλησει με το μπεζ,
αν δεν ηταν αυτο σιγουρα θα ηταν κατι αλλο.κατα καιρους σκεψου σου κολλαγαν διαφορα στο μυαλο...το να λυσεις το κουιζ σχετικα με το μπεζ θα σου προσφερει μια προσωρινη ανακουφηση,δεν θα σου λυσει το προβλημα!Για προσπαθησε ρε παιδι μου να σκεφτεις κατι αλλο,
κανε κατι,προσεγγισε το αλλιως....αντι να προσπαθεις να βρεις τη λυση προσπαθησε να το αγνοησεις,συμπεριφερσου σα να μην συμβαινει τιποτα!!!δεν τηλεοραση η ελα να συζητησουμε για κατι αλλο!!!
μη σκας παντως θα σου περασει...κανε υπομονη και εμεις ειμαστε εδω!

----------


## πανος12345

καλημερα Αφρουλα , χαρηκα πολυ που εισαι καλα...Οι φιλοι σου εδω μου μιλησαν για σενα με πολυ αγωνια αυτες τις τελευταιες μερες γιατι φοβηθηκαν να μην σε χασουν...Ετσι μπηκα σε αυτο το ποστ που ανοιξες και ηθελα αν μπορεις να μας εξηγησεις τι ειναι το μπεζ χωρμα για σενα , γιατι και εγω το αγαπω πολυ , αλλα προτιμω το μπλε....
Αν μπορεις κανε κατι παρομοιο με εμενα ....Εξηγησε με λιγα λιγια τι σημαινει το μπεζ για σενα 

Μπλε = το χρώμα της θάλασσας και του ουρανού ...Μολις το βλεπω , στο μυαλο μου αισθανομαι να χανομαι στο απεραντο γαλαζιο...Να κολυμπαω χωρις βαρυτητα , να αφηνομαι στο κυμα να με παρασυρει....
Γραψε και συ αφρουλα γιατι προτιμας το μπεζ....

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> ο νίκος σου έχει προσφέρει την βοήθεια του.δεν θα την δεχτείς?





> _Originally posted by afrula_
> του στειλα εμαιλ δε μου απαντησε.


Αφρούλα καλημέρα. Δεν έχω λάβει κάποιο μέιλ σου και είχα το νου μου γι αυτο ώστε να αποκριθώ άμεσα. Μάλιστα είχα ήδη επικοινωνήσει με κάποιον έμπιστο ειδικό στην Αθήνα ο οποίος έχει πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία σε καταστάσεις σαν αυτές που περνάς.

Προς όλους: θερμή παράκληση, η αφρούλα πλέον λαμβάνει βοήθεια εκεί που βρίσκεται. Κάθε μπεζ κουβέντα εντός του φόρουμ, δεν βοηθάει πια, απεναντίας τροφοδοτεί μια κατάσταση.

----------


## stress

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ο ΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

αφρούλα έχεις υ2υ

----------


## afrula

δεν εχω βοηθεια .εχω μιση ωρα στο σπιτι και η θεια μου πηγε για δουλειες.εγω ζαλιζομαι και νυσταζω.Παιδια δε μου φαινεται λογικο να μαστε μπεζ μπεζ ειναι μονο τα μεικ απ οι μπογιες.Και μπεζ ανοιχτο παλι δε γινεται ολο το προσωπο να ειναι.Απλως εμεις λεμε επειδη βαζουμε μειαπ οι γυναικες προς το μπεζ αλλα ειναι ατονο εχει δικο της χρωμα η επιδερμιδα.:(Σαν το τσοφλι μπεζ που ειναι υπαρχει ανθρωπος?Οχι .Η ναι?ΟΧΙ ΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΝΗ.ΚΑΙ ΝΥΣΤΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΜΑΙ .ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ U2U ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ.ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## afrula

Θεοφανια μου ειμαι καλυτερα αλλα ζαλιζομαι γιατι σταματησε η αγωγη μου.Τα πηρα τωρα πριν λιγο.ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΗΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ?ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ.:(

----------


## afrula

τα χω χασει.Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον και την αγαπη σας!!!!!!!!!!!στη ζωη μου αγαπη δεν εχω δει νιωσει δε ξερω τι σημαινει.Σας νιωθω οικογενεια μου .

----------


## Arsi

Περαστικά κι από μένα αφρούλα.Κοίτα να σε φροντίσεις να συνέρθεις σύντομα:)

----------


## afrula

να στε ολοι καλα .συγγνωμη δεν επρεπε να γραψω αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι εγραφε ο αδερφουλης μου ο κακομοιρος.Δεν επρεπε!!!

----------


## Remedy

περαστικα σου αφρουλα.ευχομαστε ολοι να γινεις καλα :)

----------


## afrula

οχι Νικο και ποιον να ρωτησω?????????τον τοιχο???ΠΑΝΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!

----------


## afrula

ΔΕ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΤΟ ΜΠΕΖ!!!!!!!!!!!!ΤΟ ΜΙΣΩ!!!!!!!!ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΠΕΖ.ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ:(

----------


## afrula

χαλια εγινα απο το κρινο,τη λιπρα και αυτος ο κιπ ολο νευρικος ειναι και διαβασα τι ειπες .ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ .Εκανες τον αδερφο μου να παει σε ολους τους γιατρους!!!Δε θελω επαφη μαζι σου!!!!!Ουτε αυτη η κομπρα!!!!Ουτε με κρινο!!!!!!!Ειδικα αυτος με οδηγησε να το κανω.Το εκρου κιτρινο???????????

----------


## afrula

Πανο και ολοι σας αναλυστε μου το θεμα αν υπαρχει ανθρωπος μπεζ???????????Θα ηρεμησω δε το καταλαβαινετε?Το υποσχομαι δε θα κανω τιποτα μετα απο αυτο που μου βαλαν στο λαιμο μου!!!!!!δε μπορουμε να προσδιορισουμε το χρωμα αλλα παει προς το μπεζ αλλα ατονο το ανθρωπινο.μμμμμμμμ??????????:(

----------


## afrula

ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥΛΑ???????????ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΜΕ............................

----------


## afrula

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η WEIRD ΜΟΥ????????????????

----------


## afrula

παω να ψαξω μονη μου.

----------


## arktos

αφρούλα, στείλε ένα υ2υ στο νίκο εσύ και θα σου απαντήσει.πώς κοιμήθηκες?

----------


## Διώνη

Περαστικά σου, Αφρούλα... Εύχομαι να βρεις τη δύναμη να ξεπεράσεις ό,τι σε βασανίζει αυτή τη στιγμή. Ο Νίκος μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, καλό θα ήταν να τον εμπιστευτείς.

----------


## astrid

ΑΦΡΟΥΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ...ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΕΙ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ...ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ!

----------


## ferro

περαστικα σου κουκλιτσα μου!!!

----------


## carrie

σημασια δεν εχει το χρωμα του δερματοσ, σημασια εχει αν ο ανθρωπος εχει ακλοσυνη και αγαπη, αυτο να κοιτας... σημασια εχει το μεσα, οχι το εξω.

----------


## lina

εκανα κ γω την βλακεια πριν 9 χρονια αλλα τωρα ουτε που μου περναει απο το μυαλο δεν αξιζει για κανεναν κ για τιποτε ευχομαι να αναρρρωσεις γρηγορα κ βρεις τον δρομο σου κ γω υποφερω με την αρρωστια μου αλλα δεν αξιζει τον κοπο για μεγαλυτερεσ ταλεπωριες η ζωη ειναι ωραια κοιτατε να περνατε καλα κ θα δειτε πως δεν θα τον χρειαζεστε τον ψυχιατρο εγω τον δικο μου τον εχω αφησει στην ησυχια του μου κανουν ψυχοθεραπια οι φιλοι μου κ ο συντροφος μου οταν ξεφευγει το μυαλο μου ευτυχως εχουν υπομονη ταλαιπορουνται κ αυτοι μαζι με εμενα αλλα ευτυχως εχουν κατανοηση αν τους χασω καηκα

----------


## Παστελι

και εγω εκανα.δεν θελω να το σκευτομαι.
ειχα παρει 30 χαπια και μ κανανε πλυση στομαχου 9 ωρες.απο τυην μυτη μ ειχαν κατεβασει σολινακι στο στομαχι και πνιγομουν συνεχεια.
δεν προκειτε ποτε να ξανακανωω κατι τετοιο.πως μπορεσα.

----------


## giota

Aυτό είναι το πρόβλημα εκ των υστέρων βλέπεις ότι ήταν ανοησία να δώσεις τέρμα στην ζωή σου πολλοί κάνουν αυτές τις σκέψεις μεσα σε όλους και εγώ αυτό με έσπρωξε να ζητήσω βοήθεια.Το θέμα είναι να μην καταλήγουν άνθρωποι που πάνω σε μια στιγμή κάνουν τη σκέψη πράξη.Η ζωή είναι απο μόνη της άδικη είναι όμως και γλυκιά.

----------


## ferro

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Η ζωή είναι απο μόνη της άδικη είναι όμως και γλυκιά.


θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με την γιωτα μας!:)

----------


## giota

Γειά σου βρε Φερρούλα

----------


## ferro

:):):)

----------


## mariap

Συμφωνω και εγω με την giota, αλλα δεν εχουμε ολοι τις ιδιες αμυνες και την ευαισθησια για να βαλουμε καπου ενα φρενο. Πολλες φορες νομιζουμε πως αν βαλουμε ενα τελος ετσι τελειονουν και τα βασανα μας.

----------


## ferro

ας προσευχηθουμε ολοι,η αφρουλα μας,να ειναι σε καλα \"χερια\" και να ειναι συντομα κοντα μας!!!

----------


## weird

Αφρούλα μου,

ευχόμαστε όλοι να γίνεις σύντομα καλά
να ηρεμήσεις και να πηγαίνεις όλο και καλύτερα!

:)

----------

